# won't stop tearing apart sleeping blankets



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

My two generally do not get to sleep on bedding of any kind, because every time I try to give them a blanket to sleep on they destroy it. The trouble is they don't do it during the day when we can see what they are doing, they do it during the night when everyone is sleeping. 

I really think they would be more comfortable on a blanket or cushion, but it seems that at least at this point I can't give them one. Any suggestions?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

You need a Kuranda bed. Period 



T Man said:


> My two generally do not get to sleep on bedding of any kind, because every time I try to give them a blanket to sleep on they destroy it. The trouble is they don't do it during the day when we can see what they are doing, they do it during the night when everyone is sleeping.
> 
> I really think they would be more comfortable on a blanket or cushion, but it seems that at least at this point I can't give them one. Any suggestions?


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool, never heard of these, I will check it out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't put bedding down in the dog crates anymore because they just tear it up. My dogs choose to sleep on the tile floor most of the time, so I guess they don't care about soft bedding. I do have dog beds in the living room, and they rarely lay on them.


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

I always put something soft in the crates with Charlie, and he just moves them around until he can lay on the cool plastic floor.


----------



## T Man (Mar 18, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I don't put bedding down in the dog crates anymore because they just tear it up. My dogs choose to sleep on the tile floor most of the time, so I guess they don't care about soft bedding. I do have dog beds in the living room, and they rarely lay on them.


 
Mine will lay on the blanket if it's there, but they still look quite comfortable on the floor if it isn't. I likely will just not bother.

If only there was a magic wand where you could have a five minute window to talk to them where they understood everything you said, so many things could get cleared up .


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I think it is more of a human thing. Wanting our dogs to be comfortable. I have three dogs that love soft squishy bedding, and one that will shred almost everything.I do have one dog bed that I made out of two oversize couch pillows. Someone gave them to me, and I sewed them together and threw it on the floor fully expecting it to get eaten. Well my shredder doesn't like the material so she won't touch it.Go figure! LOL!


----------

